# Nerite snail eggs



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a Nerite snail and it is laying eggs all over the tank.
I know they wont hatch in fw but I am tired of looking at the white dots.
Does anything eat the eggs?


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the same problem for over 3 months I believe they disappear after a while. But there r always new eggs.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

As far as I know, there isn't anything that will eat them. I've even tried to scrape them off the glass myself with no luck. They will fall off eventually but as for how long that will take, I can't help you with since I don't know.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Newt said:


> I have a Nerite snail and it is laying eggs all over the tank.


I apologise, I don't know anything about this topic. But, I do have a question: Do you have just the one? In other words, does a female lay infertile eggs all by herself, or does she not bother?

In other words, is it an option to have females only?

The only other option would be males only, I expect. Of course, the eggs may be the only way to tell which is which...


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

No the female does not bother after laying the eggs. The eggs can be fertilized only in brackish water so nothing much can be done abt.the eggs in fresh water aquariums. Just leave them alone they fall off/disappear after 2-3 months. Today my lady nerite laid a few eggs on the aquarium glass usually she lays on bogwood and lava rocks. In the beginning it disturbed me and I tried to scrape it off but now I've learnt to look the other way.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont believe snails come in just male and female.
Like earth worms they have the sex organs of both male and female.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Ah, ok. Thank you.


----------



## rod (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes many types of snails are only male or female. In the Ampullariidae family they all are. Nerite are also. Do some checking on the net, you'll be surprised how many are.


----------

